# help. MF135 burning up amp meters



## city guy (Aug 15, 2020)

I've never worked on a tractor but I am currently helping someone with a 1963 Massey Ferguson 135. The original problem was the battery wasn't charging in the amp meter was not working. But the tractor could be jump started. Replaced the amp meter and it burned up. Check the wiring and it is a cluster mess. wires were strewn all over the place. wires to nowhere. We replaced the alternator the amp meter did not burn up but it did get very peculiar and pegging to positive 30 amps. Now back to the wiring mess there has been some alternative engineering done under the hood I need help in a couple ways number one where is the safety neutral switch I imagine it's in the transmission but if you can point me there because I cannot find the wire that goes to the key switch. the Solenoid in the starter will not even click. During my initial troubleshooting I observed only one wire on the key switch and that went to one side of the amp meter. According to the schematics the other side of the key switch has the neutral safety line to close the circuit where the h*** is hat wire because I cannot find it and once again somebody really alternative engineered this tractor electrically Any suggestions would help


----------

